# Some help?



## Homer0044 (Jun 1, 2021)

Can I get some help decoding this info plate? I’m new to this area. I know it’s a 1967 GTO. It has 51k miles and appears to be mostly original.

Im trying to figure out the proper engine trans from factory.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

The 12D would indicate it was built in four week in December. The 2KZG Indicate its AC, three speed auto with a console. You would need date codes to see if the engine is the original.
***
DATAPlate info

There are five groups possible and each group if present is started with the group number. The options were as follows:

*Group 1*

D = Power top/convertible

E = tinted glass/all windows

O = mirror group (vanity, etc.)

T = power bucket seat

W = tinted glass/windshield

X = power windows

*Group 2*

A = foam front cushion (non-GTO)

B = floor mounted 3-speed syncho-trans

E or K = air conditioning (differs in ducting)

G = console

H = heater delete

L = 4 speed floor shift

M = auto trans 1964

P = radio, 1964-1965

R = rear seat

S = rear manual antenna

T = rear power antenna

U = 8 track tape system

V = Verbra-Phonic rear speaker

W = 2 speed auto trans 1965-1967

Y = padded dash

Z = 3 speed(M40) auto trans 1967

*Group 3*

B = rear window defogger

K = dome reading lamp 1964-1965

N = roof rail reading lamps

*Group 4*

F = outside remote mirror

Q = full size spare tire 1967

*Group 5*

N = GTO option 1964-1965 (PON/KC only)

O = décor group-LeMans only

W = retractable seat belts 1964-1965

Y = custom seat belts

Z = seat belt delete (1964 Pontiac Plant)

The Pontiac, Michigan and the Kansas City, MO cars were far heavily coded relative to the options on the vehicles. But even these plants did not include all options that were on a vehicle on the tag. To truly find out which options were actually on the car from the factory you should contact PHS. Pontiac is somewhat unique with Pontiac Historic Services (PHS). Pontiac Historic Services can perform this service for 1961 through 198(8) model years. (Information for post 198(8) models will continue to be handled on a no-cost basis by the Pontiac Customer Assistance Center at 1-800-762-2737) . They can send you a copy of your build sheet indicating each item that was originally ordered with the car, its dealer invoice amount, and the dealer number it was shipped to, plus a whole lot of other interesting information. To get your car’s information just send the VIN with $35 to:


----------

